# Old School Rockford Fosgate Punch 800.2 Amp Amplifier 2400 Watts!



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School Rockford Fosgate Punch 800 2 Amp Amplifier 2400 Watts | eBay


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dang man, I would have bought that


----------

